# Amplificador Sencillo (LM324)



## JGMXX (Jul 6, 2018)

El siguiente amplificador fue hecho para una clase de electronica. Es bien sencillo. Consiste en una etapa preamplificadora usando amplificadores operacionales (integrado LM324) y una etapa complementaria de potencia clase AB hecha con transistores TIP41 / TIP42. Dicho amplificador esta hecho para alimentar una carga de aproximadamente 1W.  Todas las resistencias en la etapa de potencia se calcularon para una ganancia de corriente de 40 y un hfe de 100. (Si bien los transistores tienen una ganancia hfe aproximadamente de 40 según la hoja de datos, me dieron mejor resultados las resistencias obtenidas para un hfe de 100 asi que deje esos valores).  Todo se alimenta con una fuente de 12V. El preamplificador se hizo para una ganancia aproximadamente de 10 y utiliza solo dos de los cuatro amp-op disponibles en el integrado LM324.
El amplificador lo probé con un parlante de 2W (8 ohm) que tenia en casa y se escucha bastante bien, casi no distorsiona.  La señal es directamente del celular.
Mi idea es hacerlo en una placa pero quiero alimentar dos parlantes. Pense en agregar unicamente otra etapa de potencia. ¿O es necesario agregar otro preamplificador?, es decir serian dos circuitos individuales por parlantes.
¿Es posible sacarle un sonido estereo? Serian dos señales y en ese caso si que se necesitarian dos circuitos por cada parlante. ¿Que modificaciones habría que hacer para esto?
Otra duda es acerca de la relacion de potencia entre el amplificador y la carga. ¿Debe ser de mayor potencia el ampli que la carga?.  Quiero aprender un poco mas acerca del tema.  Dejo el circuito y las modificaciones que a mi me parecieron.
Gracias por leer. Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2018)

JGMXX dijo:


> Todas las resistencias en la etapa de potencia se calcularon para una ganancia de corriente de 40 y un hfe de 100. (Si bien los transistores tienen una ganancia hfe aproximadamente de 40 según la hoja de datos, me dieron mejor resultados las resistencias obtenidas para un hfe de 100 asi que deje esos valores)


Y no te preguntaron en clase por que funciona mejor con las resistencias para un Hfe de 100 en lugar de los 40 del datasheet????


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 6, 2018)

Si ya tienes un canal, duplicarlo y entra con cada canal del estero a el suyo propio.

La carga debe ser de mas potencia de la que entrega el amplificador, si fuera al revés, corres el riesgo de chau carga(parlante).

Ric.


----------

